# BLF-348 Flashlight – 1x AAA, Nichia 219B – $6.99



## KeepingItLight (Aug 7, 2015)

Just two days ago, BLF member _the_ announced a custom 1x AAA flashlight that will be manufactured by SingFire and sold through GearBest. It's a Nichia 219B version of the stainless steel SingFire SF-348. The selected Nichia emitter is not the 4500K version we see most often. It is the Nichia NVSW219B-V1 R9050 (~5000K 90CRI). It has one mode, and although output has not been specified, I believe it will be pretty low, around 35-40 lumens.

At $6.99, this must be one of the cheapest ways you can get into the high-CRI world of the Nichia 219B.

I can't vouch for the quality of SingFire, but, of course, this is a budget flashlight.

In only two days, this group buy has garnered over 350 subscriptions!

The thread title at BLF is: _GBGB: BLF-348 - Classy and Small 1xAAA Stainless Steel light, with Nichia NVSW219B-V1 R9050 (~5000K 90CRI) + BLF engraving_


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 8, 2015)

Want to take a chance on 90 CRI Nichia for only $7?

This is a custom flashlight that may not be available again. 400 needed to commence the group buy. In 3 days, 396 have already signed up. Many more than 400 will likely sign up, but I don't think that will be a problem. SingFire will probably extend the run as long as there is interest.


----------



## chuckhov (Aug 11, 2015)

Will this light take 10440?

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 12, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> Will this light take 10440?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Chuck




The answer is both yes and no. 

The *SingFire SF-348* is the model being used as the starting point for the *BLF-348*. The only modification is to manufacture using the Nichia 219B emitter instead of the Cree XP-E R3. As you can see from the specs on the GearBest page for the SF-348, it can run on a 10440, with the XP-E emitter producing 110 OTF lumens. The BLF-348 edition, too, will be able to run using a 10440. My guess is the Nichia emitter will output slightly less than 110 lumens, but I don't really know.

So much for the “yes” part. 

Here is why I am planning to use only Eneloops and lithium primaries. All reports agree that the stainless steel host will run hot—too hot—on 3.7v Li-ion. Once overheated, stainless steel takes a relatively long time to cool. Along the way, it is possible to damage the LED or driver.

On alkaline, the original SF-348 is rated at 40 OTF lumens. That is the number I used as the basis for my estimate of 35-40 lumens for the BLF-348 when running on Eneloop or lithium primary. Once again, though, I have no hard data.


----------



## chuckhov (Aug 12, 2015)

That's an excellent answer.

I think you're correct about the Stainless Steel. Those are my thoughts too.

For general 'penlight' uses 100+ lumens is probably excessive for most of the time, so 35-40 lumens would probably be more practical.

That's a sharp looking little light, and you get a Nichia in it for $7? - Wow!

Thank you!
-Chuck


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 12, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> That's a sharp looking little light, and you get a Nichia in it for $7? - Wow!



Yup! 90-CRI Nichia.


----------



## apisdorf (Aug 12, 2015)

Greetings. I have one of the SingFire SF-348 lights. I like it. One point worth mentioning is that it is a reverse clicky. For $7, that shouldn't be a deal-killer but it might be for some. 

Jordan


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 15, 2015)

I bought 2 in the first GB...got them yesterday turned it on...immediately went and placed another order of 7 units in the second GB.

I don't have a whole lot of disposable income (none in fact this month, I put the purchase on my card) but these were too good to pass up. They also make really good gifts. The explanation to my wife on why I bought 7 can wait


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes. For those who have not heard, a second group buy has been opened at BLF. It needs 800 subscribers before production will begin. In the four days since the group buy began, over 250 have signed up. This includes 100 taken by _the_, who is running the group buy!

*Tint, CRI, and beam are phenomenal on this light.* It uses a 5000K, 90 CRI Nichia 219B emitter. The Nichia 219B most often used in flashlights heretofore is 4500K and 92 CRI, so this tint is noticeably whiter. It does not have the tan or rose color attributed to other Nichias. The beam is almost pure flood. The 50-lumen, single-mode flashlight is perfect for late-night wanderings at home, and also for close jobs. 

I am still debating whether to put an Energizer L92 AAA in one, and leave it in my car. In a Nite Ize headband, I think it would be a good light for changing a tire or peeking under the hood. I have experimented carrying one as an EDC light, but I prefer to have more modes for that purpose.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 16, 2015)

It just _looks_ really really cheap. Yes, no, sort of?


----------



## =the= (Dec 16, 2015)

It _is_ really cheap (affordable), but feels pretty good in hand. It's not perfect, but still good. So good that I have EDC'd one since I got it - and I wouldn't ever EDC a bad light. 

If you take into account that a bare Nichia NVSW219B-V1 R9050 (~5000K 90CRI) is usually sold for more than half of the price.. Well.. There's much more than a couple of dollars worth of quality in this light.


----------



## thijsco19 (Dec 17, 2015)

They may be cheap but it doesn't feel like it. Very nice machining and a (almost) invisible tailcap joint.


----------



## Greta (Dec 17, 2015)

This thread is now being closed. 

I apologize for not catching this sooner - however this type of thread does not belong in this forum. At the very least, it belongs in the Group Buy forum. But even that would be a stretch. This light is being sold by a Dealer and should be ONLY sold by that dealer in the Dealer forum.

In the future, please respect the policies of CPF and post threads like this in the appropriate forum with the appropriate selling permissions.

Thank you.


----------

